# Chips, they are taking over my shop.



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have been roughing out bowls. I already hauled out one barrel. This is what my shop looked like.
























Shavings like the last picture are the joy of wood turning.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

that aint bad lol
wait till they get knee deep and they are hard to walk in:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> that aint bad lol
> wait till they get knee deep and they are hard to walk in:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


My lathe is in the basement. I have to keep it clean, and I have to carry that barrel of chips up the stairs.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

OH you poor turner,,,,,,,,I feel so bad for YOU...., maybe. Lol

Maybe there's a pet shop that would love the chips for cages/crates, etc. 

No pain, No gain, suffer through it, and I'm betting the FUN is worth it. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

hwebb99 said:


> My lathe is in the basement. I have to keep it clean, and I have to carry that barrel of chips up the stairs.


You may want to consider something like this instead of hard drum.
Aldi here had a 60 gallon (and better than this one) for $6 last spring with a semi hard hoop around the top to keep it open.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Garden-Sack...65?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item5d34f40015

Pretty tough so should last quite a few years and easy to load up with a snow shovel.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I got it all cleaned up. That barrel is heavy empty, something like that bag would be better. It has been raining all day when it stops I have a load of chips to haul off.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

hwebb99, do you have one of those small windows at the top of the basement wall some where near your lathe?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

dirty-curty said:


> hwebb99, do you have one of those small windows at the top of the basement wall some where near your lathe?


No. I have a 30by 40 garage where most of my shop is at, but I put my lathe in the basement. The garage is a mile drive from my house, and I wanted to be able to turn something when I just have 15-20 minutes.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

I took out a measuring tape at the end of last winter and the mound which was about 20X20 was 16 foot tall. The neighbors were nice enough to not call the city and complain. I calculated that id gone through 12 entire trees in the process. The solution? hippies. Put an add up on craigslist with the words organic and mulch and the hippies had that pile moved in under a day. It was a sight to see. I love hippies and they love me. Got some great produce out of the deal Just remember- if you can see your feet you're not workin hard enough:laughing: happy turnin, 
Bond


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

bond3737 said:


> I took out a measuring tape at the end of last winter and the mound which was about 20X20 was 16 foot tall. The neighbors were nice enough to not call the city and complain. I calculated that id gone through 12 entire trees in the process. The solution? hippies. Put an add up on craigslist with the words organic and mulch and the hippies had that pile moved in under a day. It was a sight to see. I love hippies and they love me. Got some great produce out of the deal Just remember- if you can see your feet you're not workin hard enough:laughing: happy turnin,
> Bond


How big were the trees. Do you sell a lot of turnings or do you just love to turn.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

That clean floor makes me uneasy. Please scatter some curls around or turn something else.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonanza35 said:


> That clean floor makes me uneasy. Please scatter some curls around or turn something else.


I have to keep my basement shop that clean. Don't worry my garage shop is a terrible mess.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Lets see YOUR garage shop so we can see the mess, BEEN THERE, DONE THAT.


I can understand your need to keep the basement clean, don't need a fire to contend with.

Dale in Indy


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

smithbrother said:


> Lets see YOUR garage shop so we can see the mess, BEEN THERE, DONE THAT.
> 
> 
> I can understand your need to keep the basement clean, don't need a fire to contend with.
> ...


It will be a few days, but I will get pictures.


----------



## fixer (Jul 24, 2011)

that looks good compaired to mine I've been turning cherry for 2 days
can't find the floor in front of the lathe and the pile behind it is up to the top
of the lathe bed tonight I need to clean up a little ! doing rough outs makes a LOT 
of shavings to clean up , but a lot of fun too!


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

fixer said:


> that looks good compaired to mine I've been turning cherry for 2 days
> can't find the floor in front of the lathe and the pile behind it is up to the top
> of the lathe bed tonight I need to clean up a little ! doing rough outs makes a LOT
> of shavings to clean up , but a lot of fun too!


I cut 14 cherry blanks today. My shop will be a mess for a few days.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonanza35 said:


> That clean floor makes me uneasy. Please scatter some curls around or turn something else.


Here you go the clean floor didn't last long.


----------



## Ron Rutter (Jan 18, 2011)

Well you could turn thinner trees!!!! or get a coring machine!


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

hwebb99 said:


> Here you go the clean floor didn't last long.


Ahhhh! Thanks.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Shavings are fuel for me. Go right into the wood burner and help heat the shop. In the summer I fill up metal buckets of sorts and let the shaving smolder and place them up wind. The smoke helps keep the mosquitos and knats away.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Hwood said:


> Shavings are fuel for me. Go right into the wood burner and help heat the shop. In the summer I fill up metal buckets of sorts and let the shaving smolder and place them up wind. The smoke helps keep the mosquitos and knats away.



I'm not a turner so I can't relate to that many chips, looks nice though. But the little bit I gather from the planer I save for kindling in the wood stove in the shop.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hwood said:


> Shavings are fuel for me. Go right into the wood burner and help heat the shop. In the summer I fill up metal buckets of sorts and let the shaving smolder and place them up wind. The smoke helps keep the mosquitos and knats away.


I heat with wood, but the wood burner is in the house. The chips were to messy, green chips didn't burn good anyway


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Ya chips are messy alright and only come in the house if they are dry and in a paper bag then I can throw the hole thing in. But wet, they are great for keeping bugs away. Now if you live in town the neighbor hood may not be to pleased with you. Dry chips can make for great fire starters. I have packed them into an egg crate and poored wax over them. Just break off a section when you need one.


----------



## kwolfe (Jan 9, 2014)

Question for you guys who turn in your basement. Do you have dust collection? I realized that sanding creates dust but I can always rig up a shop vac with a cyclone or wet sand so I have heard.

My lathe (still new to turning) is in my garage and it is cold out there. I was thinking about moving it into the basement for the winter but was worried about fine dust (both health and tracking it everywhere.

I like the plastic curtain idea to keep the chips contained.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

kwolfe said:


> Question for you guys who turn in your basement. Do you have dust collection? I realized that sanding creates dust but I can always rig up a shop vac with a cyclone or wet sand so I have heard.
> 
> My lathe (still new to turning) is in my garage and it is cold out there. I was thinking about moving it into the basement for the winter but was worried about fine dust (both health and tracking it everywhere.
> 
> I like the plastic curtain idea to keep the chips contained.


I have a dust collector, but it it is in my garage shop. In the basement I have an air filter inside the curtain. The exhaust blows over the top of the curtain, this creates an updraft inside of the curtain . As far as tracking it everywhere, the chips are a far bigger problem. I was really surprised at how much dust the air filter catches. I still wear a respirator when I am sanding. The air filter sucks the curtains in a little, but not bad. I have a 20,000 btu heater in the basement, inside of my curtains it gets hot fast.


















In the last picture, the air filter is running full speed.


----------



## Ron Rutter (Jan 18, 2011)

kwolfe said:


> Question for you guys who turn in your basement. Do you have dust collection? I realized that sanding creates dust but I can always rig up a shop vac with a cyclone or wet sand so I have heard.
> 
> My lathe (still new to turning) is in my garage and it is cold out there. I was thinking about moving it into the basement for the winter but was worried about fine dust (both health and tracking it everywhere.
> 
> I like the plastic curtain idea to keep the chips contained.


ALL of the operation creates dust!!! Wear breathing protection at all times. Keep the peace. Stay in the garage!!


----------

